# Shoreline gigging part II



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I am hesitant to bring this back up again because I know there are tons of threads about it but I really want to give this a shot.... I know that you'll catch more from a boat, I have seen how to rig a boat, but I don't really have a boat that I can do this with (I refuse to put lights on my pathfinder and I don't have the $$ to rig out a jon boat, generator, etc...)



Any shoreline giggers out there that wade w/ a light, battery in a backpack, styro float, whatever... would like to see your set up! I've never gigged a flounder before but it looks like a fun activity that the kids might enjoy (and I might too


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

there's plenty of flounder to be gigged behind my house in fort morgan. some flats right on the north side of the peninsula by the boat ramp. around mile marker 7


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

ive never gigged flounder either... but if youd like a buddy to learn/wade with, ill be happy to poke some


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

im with IANR i will tag along also


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright - let's do it... I have no gear whatsoever for this and no idea where to go so my dumb luck meter has to be WAY up there... I do know of an area right outside my canal that "looks" like it might hold some though.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

we used to wade and gig as a kid. it was fun. obviously, you probably wont see as much as you would in a boat, but its still fun. we used to get an innertube with a tub in the center tether it with a rope, and carry lanterns with us.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I dread to even start to tell someone how to do this. It is very specialized, but not expensive.

Make a PVC gambel to hang off the bow of your boat. Make sure you have adjustment in the part that extends forward. On the end, make a PVC pipe hinge. Attach to a tripled up piece of styrofoam that is 2 foot front to rear and 3 foot side to side. 

Tie all the pieces of foam together using cable ties. Tape edges with duct tape, not extending too far on underside.

Buy 3 test tube lights (Like for crappie fishing). 250,000 candlepower each. About 14 dollars each at walmart. Arrange them in trangle on underneath of foam, making sure that no matter what you do, they can't swing to the edges , otherwise they blind you.

Cut off the clamps from the wires. use a small stylet to fish wire through foam from bottom to top. Tie a knot in the wire on bottom side, and on top side, allowing small amount of slack for it to pivot.

Tie all 3 wires together (positives and negatives seperate) and use 12 gauge wire to go to an extra battery.

I take 2 batteries extra with me when i go. Each last 2-3 hours. Never use your battery for your motor unless you enjoy paddling. 

Position this float to where you can gig both in front of and behind it with a standard gig pole.

It helps if you attach the pvc hinge towards the rear of float slightly, to keep it from wanting to take on water as you float.

I just know I am going to get a million and one questions from this...... Oh well. It took me years to get it right as well.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

With all due respect angus, this is about gigging WITHOUT a boat....


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

any recommendations on where to gig from shore?


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

don't mean to sound like an ass and i'm not trying to be, but... as far as where to go.. you'll figure it out. no one is going to tell you where they like to go or where good water and bars are. but.. the thing is, is that it doesn't matter. if it is salt water and you can walk and see in 4-16 inches.. you're there. you'll find your spots.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry....

I was responding to the original post that said he did not have the money to rig up a jon boat.I do not use a generator. All the stuff I use is cheap with exception of batteries. I actually use leftover styrofoam to make my light platform.

The same rig works fine for wading, you would just need to make a floating platform to put the battery on, and to put the fish on. 

Styrofoam would work for that too, or you could make a mini-pontoon with pvc pipe and glued in place end caps, lashed onto thin plywood. 

Of course, a galvanized washtub works too, until it rusts out. I saw some plastic tubs in walmart in Gulf Breeze that would work and never rust, just need to stabilize it at the base a little so it is not so tippy.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

If doing it without a boat, just make sure to do the "stingray shuffle"!


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

no offense taken. i figured noone would tell me their honey holes or anything. was just wondering a general area to look. is deer point or peaks poing in GB any good? 

ive never floundered before and was trying to find out their environment. if they like bars, or area with steep drop offs, or near grass beds. my goal is to get 1 by june


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *IanR (4/23/2009)*no offense taken. i figured noone would tell me their honey holes or anything. was just wondering a general area to look. is deer point or peaks poing in GB any good?
> ive never floundered before and was trying to find out their environment. if they like bars, or area with steep drop offs, or near grass beds. my goal is to get 1 by june


you are on the right track with all.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

biggest flounder i ever gigged wasbehing Taco Bell in gulf breeze, i was wading.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

im starting to put my stuff together i got a gig/spear and some wading shoes now i need a tube a light and all the other stuff lol


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

If I were wading I would not go with anything but a propane light. you may want to consider this. It may just be that people are most comfortable with whatever they start with but a mantle burning propane light has clear advantages to me. I wish you luck. there is much fun to be had in the flounder giggin business.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

> *sydbrn329 (4/25/2009)*If I were wading I would not go with anything but a propane light. you may want to consider this. It may just be that people are most comfortable with whatever they start with but a mantle burning propane light has clear advantages to me. I wish you luck. there is much fun to be had in the flounder giggin business.


Someone else mentioned this to me. Are you talking about a regular coleman camping lantern? Or a submersible latern. hope that's not a stupid question. Sounds like it would be easier than luggin around a 1 ton marine battery. Please explain, thanks


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

you wrap foil around the back of the lantern so you arent blinded. but how is this done?





its basically supposed to look something like this


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *onemorecast (4/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *sydbrn329 (4/25/2009)*If I were wading I would not go with anything but a propane light. you may want to consider this. It may just be that people are most comfortable with whatever they start with but a mantle burning propane light has clear advantages to me. I wish you luck. there is much fun to be had in the flounder giggin business.
> ...


he is talking about like the ones at walmart in the fishing section. theywork offpropane and the only other thing you need are mantles. string tie are our favorites. (me and sidebyrn) our lights are somewhat like these lights but are just older. ours have generators on them that control the amount of gas and they cant either run off the bootled gas or just pour it straight into the tank for the lights. i would go to walmart though and buy one of them lights and see how much you like it before you go to looking for an older light or try to build one like the older lights. good luck


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

GUy in Foley at Colemans Outlet makes a flounder light and sells them locally. I have 2 of them and we wade all over Gulf SHores and have a great time...anyway Walmart in GS sales them...they rock


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I got it. Thanks


----------



## D-Joker (Mar 10, 2009)

_I have waded for flounder all my lift I started out with the old Coleman white gas lanterns with the wash pan back with the mantels they worked great I can remember over around Fairhope and Daphne, AL in the summer months the beaches would come alive at night with families and the Coleman lanterns wading for flounder, crabs, shrimp and of coarse the jubilee and just having a great time.Coleman does not them anymore. The next best thing is the propane gas lanterns they have at Walmart with the wash pan tub back. I would buy one of those and try it I bet you like it._

_D-Joker_


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Haven't tried either of his items but they look great and he gives very good detail. Take note that the cooler holds a full sized battery as well as a case of beer!

http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm


----------



## phishintrip007 (Nov 13, 2008)

Allright, I haven't gigged one but then again I just started last oct/nov so i only went a few times and half of those were just a bunch of drunks in an inflatable boat with lights, however, this is the setup I got that seemed to work real good when I did go seriously. I got my nephews big red sand bucket probably a 8-10 gal. or so and fed some rope through some noodle floaties and tied it tight around the bucket so it held right at the lip and then tied two more the same way under it. Then, from reading the forum I found these:












Q-beam starfire II underwater lights, i think like 20 bucks at academy or bass pro or something



Well, it just so happens these lights fit perfect in a 1" pvc and I superglued them in the end.



Then I just pulled by floating bucket behind me which held beer, ice, battery, etc (although this year I am putting the battery in a backpack)



I plan on just throwin the flounder in the bucket with the beer, I figure after the first 3 or 4 beers I dont really care if there is some flounder blood on em anyway.



We will see! I am sure we will all be wondering around in about the same spots trying to learn where the honeyholes are so maybe I will see yall out there.


----------

